# I'm boarding the BACON BOAT!!        Pics / Q-View     + xtra's



## thoseguys26 (Feb 23, 2012)

It seems the trend lately is pork belly smoking! My meat hook up guy said he's ordering some @ $1.99 lb and wanted to know if I was in..tough question to answer.

I studied fpnmf's recipe along with the solid recipes from Bearcarver and Pops6927's .

11 lb belly cleaned up (trimmings kept for soups & my favorite pasta fagioli), split in two with a dry rub cure. Still have a few days of curing and then it's in the smoker at 100°F for about 8 hours or more. I plan on rubbing some pure maple syrup on the outside before smoking it. I didn't put any sugar in the brine (don't like much sweet), just fresh ground black pepper, fresh ground red pepper flakes, MTQ & a little extra non-iodized salt.

Wrapped tight with plastic wrap on the top of the two stacked belly pieces and another layer of plastic on the top of the container.

Rotated slabs each day.

_Does nitrate & nitrite really not penetrate pork skin? Even with salt and/or sugar added? I just can't believe that but if anyone would like to explain, I'd love to hear an explanation. _

Now I might need to buy a darn slicer!

Extras* more turkey legs Mmmm & another stage down in my 8 - 10 month project...






































* Bonus Q-View *


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

Them T legs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Bacon is looking good as well.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

Turkey legs look awesome and the belly is really nice looking. Good luck!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like a great start and yes the cure will penetrate the skin.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys! Turkey Drums are one my favorites! And they're pretty hard to screw up. It's hard to find the big ones though lately, maybe it's off season or something because lately they've been in three packs vs 1 or maybe two huge drums. I need to find a turkey farm, then i'd be set!

SmokinAl -  I read in a couple posts on pork bellies where someone mentioned cure wouldn't penetrate the skin and I didn't believe it for a second but I had to ask because they were from reputable sources. I'm making prosciutto and stage 1 you salt it nicely, skin down because the salt pulls out moisture and basically makes a sludgy salt mixture on the bottom that will help penetrate the skin side.

I'm so fired up about the bacon! Can't wait!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

looks good


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 26, 2012)

Finished smoking it for 9 hrs and let it sit in the fridge overnight. Cut the rind off the same way I cut the skin off a fish fillet and it worked great. Fried up a few pieces properly in a pan.. Oh boy! Crispy goodness and the fat is the most surprising, it just melts when you bite it. Perfectly mild maple flavor with a really smooth smokiness. Mmm the FAT JUST MELTS in your mouth!  I'm very happy with the results, especially the salt not being strong and these first pieces were from the skinnier part of the belly so the rest  should be perfect.

I've had some butcher bacon before but nothing compares to smoking your own. It tastes like bacon should taste and I'll only buy store bacon if it's an emergency!

Made a BLT with this bacon and it was of course, awesome! I only had spinnach and it was fine but it definitely changes the flavor a bit compared to grean leaf, iceberg / regular, etc.

Thank you SMF members and all of your great posts! It's because of you all that I've been turning out such great food! Bacon, Canadian Bacon, Turkey Legs, Sausage, Jerky...

You all Rock!


----------



## smokin pigskins (Feb 26, 2012)

Boy that's some pretty product you're turning out there.  Nice job.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, sure beats the store bought bacon. Hey, is there anything to do with the leftover skin?  I figured I'd keep it for dog treats if anything. Anyone fry pieces of it up in oil?


----------



## diesel (Feb 26, 2012)

I boiled the skin for about half an hour after cutting it in to strips. Once it dries then fry it.  Little salt. umm.  I have tried it without boiling just doesn't turn out as good.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 26, 2012)

The leftover smoked skin you do this or fresh skin? I use fresh skin in different bean & pasta dishes but being this is the first time I've made bacon I now have these two nice big flaps of smoked rind.

Diesel - I just might have to try a small piece or two and see how this goes!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

That is some fine looking bacon! I've used the skin in baked beans, etc and pull it out before serving. Never tried frying it but sure is an idea!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great nice job... bet that was tasty


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 2, 2012)

I had to share two more pics! I brought my pork belly over to a chef and she sliced it up for me.

Isn't it beautiful!!







Than I vacuum sealed it up. I think I'll send a surprise package to my brothers. The meat that didn't make it through the slicer are going to make some awesome baked beans or soup!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

Couldn't help but share a pic of my heart attack egg sandwich with whole green chili's, my bacon & candian bacon with habenaro jack cheese. It was awesome.


----------



## slownlow (Mar 7, 2012)

awesome job!!!  I like the egg sandwich.  I'll bet it was really good!


----------



## sound1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bacon, need more


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2012)

That bacon came out great and those sandwiches look great too except they are missing the avocado


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 7, 2012)

slownlow said:


> awesome job!!!  I like the egg sandwich.  I'll bet it was really good!


Thanks, can't wait to make a huge batch next time. The egg sandy was great, but my girlfriend said I can't eat them without going for a run later that day! haha

 


Sound1 said:


> Bacon, need more


Yes, well said.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> That bacon came out great and those sandwiches look great too except they are missing the avocado




You aint kidN! Unfortunately I only had whole green chilis and no avocado. I love avocado on everything, especially my egg sandwiches!  I heard avocado's are one of the few things in this world you could survive on alone.  How about guac and steak! ....mmm


----------

